# Information wanted on Papillon KWPNfrom Scotland



## gmw (8 May 2011)

Not stolen but any information wanted on grey gelding 'Papillon' KWPN. Was bought from Scotland earlier this year. Does anyone have any information about him. Believed to have been at Tannock Stables at some time. Please any info. I would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## cally6008 (8 May 2011)

Any names/address listed in passport ?
Freezemark ? Microchip ?


----------



## gmw (8 May 2011)

To date I have not recieved the passport hopefully will arrive in the next week!!


----------



## cally6008 (8 May 2011)

how old is he ?


----------



## Cuffey (8 May 2011)

This may be the passport?

PAPILLON II 


Date of Birth 19-Jan-1997  
Gender Male  
Colour Grey (Schimmel)  
Height  
Sire Name Kigali  
Dam Name Fennefatale Ster  
Breed ANGLO EUROPEAN STUDBOOK  
Submitted by Anglo-European Studbook Ltd.  
Studbook/Section Stallion Book  
Birth Country Not supplied by PIO


----------



## gmw (8 May 2011)

He is supposed to be 14yrs!  But not having the passport I can't be sure


----------



## gmw (8 May 2011)

Thank you for that but the seller said he was by Jazz!!!!


----------



## cally6008 (8 May 2011)

See link I sent you a PM ...

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10551270

He's KWPN so won't show on NED database cos it's a belgium passport ?


----------



## gmw (9 May 2011)

Thank you.  Just wondered if anyone knew him. Who bought him from Netherlands and where he went and did from there. Also where his original passport is.
Hopefuly someone will remember him.


----------



## Cuffey (9 May 2011)

Advert for him

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&source=www.google.co.uk

I am very concerned you have a horse with no passport
Please PM me details of seller--thank you
You may need to talk to Trading Stds if passport not forthcoming asap


----------



## gmw (9 May 2011)

Thank you, yes all in hand passport to arrive this week, have spoken to lady that posted this advert he was sold on again.  Just wanted to have more information about him previous to this.


----------



## Pauline Graham (2 December 2011)

Hi. Im not sure if this is his owner or if he has been sold on since this thread. I owned tis horse from Jan 2010 - Jan 2011. I bought him from a yard that had him basically as a pet. He was sold to them by Tannoch stables where he wasa used as a school master but was sold on as he had a few issues ie he would sense if someone was nervous and rear. He was bought from a dealer called Billy Stewart by Tannoch and it was Billy who had brought him to scotland. When i bought him, he hadnt been ridden in a year. I brought him back into work and he was going fantastic and seemed to stop kicking and being bolshy. When i got him, he had a kwpn passport which wasnt his! I applied to the kwpn and finally got his real passport. I managed to track down his comp record and he had competed at med/adv dressage in the netherlands. He had apparently competed bsja in Scotland and was grade c but not sure about this. He was a fantastic big horse but i only sold him as he wouldnt load and i was assured he was going to an eventing home for life. Sadly this was not the case as i later discovered the lady i sold him to was actually a dealer. I would love to know how he is getting on as he is an extremely talented horse in the right hands. Hope this helps.


----------

